# Green Giant Grow



## Mutt (Oct 25, 2007)

:rofl: made ya look...yep planted a single Afghan Delight x Cindy99 in a "green giant" tin can. Poked some holes (screwdriver/hammer) at the bottom and hope I grow a small lil bud at least. :banana: 
Enjoy...lets hope it turn out to be a female. 

I'll still be doin the 16 oz. cup grow ...but if anyone once to join in on this one...all ya need is a seed and green giant can


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 25, 2007)

Best of luck to ya. Some advice.. transplant out of the metal becaue the metal can leak chem. into ur soil and a seed like that is a precious one! My friend grew a plant out of a can and it had a funny tasste to it. At least put it in a dixie and put the label on that! But best of luck to your grow!


----------



## Mutt (Oct 25, 2007)

Celebrity Bob said:
			
		

> Best of luck to ya. Some starting advice.. transplant out of the metal becaue the metal can leak chem. into ur soil and a seed like that is a precious one! At least put it in a dixie and put the label on that! But best of luck to your grow and check mine out!



thx man, don't care much about it..all for fun got a WW grow goin on too bro  This one is for fun.  Seen the "green giant" label and couldn't resist. I got beans bro


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 25, 2007)

^^^ Edit ^^^


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks man, The green giant was worth it....Lol

This will be cool to watch.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 3, 2007)

:farm:


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 3, 2007)

Remember that commercial?  So a Green Giant grow?  Kinda an oxymoron, or a misnomer, huh?  That is a great idea..............I _can_ dig it dude!

What is the can?  16 oz?


----------



## Mutt (Nov 3, 2007)

14.5 ounces LOL
yep green "midget" giant....


----------



## walter (Nov 3, 2007)

thats pretty funny lol ,good one anfd good luck


----------



## AlienBait (Nov 3, 2007)

Just caught this thread.  

I would join you, but I've got too many little grows going on right now as it is.    Looking forward to seeing your results, though.  Looking good so far.  :headbang2:

By the way, I don't doubt Celebrity Bob on his friends results, but I would think those cans won't leak any metal into the soil because they are designed to store food and should have some kind of coating on the inside.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 4, 2007)

*Your little lady is growing up real fast Mutt and looking great. Could she be getting the GREEN GIANT MOJO? *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 4, 2007)

hey looks good this is good to know,i use hangers when lsting andthought maybe the metal might hert the plant or cause extra acid from the metal when watering,i guess metal is fine to use looks great i hope all goes well.PS


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 4, 2007)

dude do u know how hard it is to find a green giant can like that? pfft i havent seen one in a grip


----------



## Mutt (Nov 4, 2007)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> hey looks good this is good to know,i use hangers when lsting andthought maybe the metal might hert the plant or cause extra acid from the metal when watering,i guess metal is fine to use looks great i hope all goes well.PS


 
depends on the metal dude.
Cans are made not to leech anything.
but copper or lead and some metals you want to be careful with lead will leech into water. LEad poisoning is something you don't want to risk.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 4, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> depends on the metal dude.
> Cans are made not to leech anything.
> but copper or lead and some metals you want to be careful with lead will leech into water. LEad poisoning is something you don't want to risk.


very treu made to preserve food. thanksPS


----------



## DLtoker (Nov 4, 2007)

Hahah...  What a great idea bro!


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 4, 2007)

yeah, great idea mutt, if i had room id join you on this 1. good luck, i hope its a girl.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 4, 2007)

oh yeah good luck, i've got one similar but not in a can, i'll get me some pics up here real quick


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 4, 2007)

hey im a little late sorry,picked me up a green giant can at target lolnow im germing a few cali orange seeds whatever breaks first will be planted this sounded fun mutt thanks so im in!!! PS you lead the way.


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 4, 2007)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> hey im a little late sorry,picked me up a green giant can at target lolnow im germing a few cali orange seeds whatever breaks first will be planted this sounded fun mutt thanks so im in!!! PS you lead the way.


 
Hahaha, this is going to be fun!


----------



## 84VW (Nov 4, 2007)

if i can find a green giant can i might jump in on this.....i'll be completely cfl's though


----------



## Mutt (Nov 4, 2007)

Cool!!! Good green mojo to both of you...can't wait to see them sprouts. Glad you guys joined in. :farm:


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 5, 2007)

i wonder how old yours is mutt? mines i think 2 weeks tops?

edit: mine just about died at birth lol, the seed poped and didnt shed i found it the next day, the cots were half dead, i believe that stunted the plant. i've got a home boy transfering the pics from my sc card to my gig stick tonight, so tommarow


----------



## Mutt (Nov 5, 2007)

popped out the soil on 10/25

sorry to hear of the still-born.


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey Mutt - I found a Green Giant can yesterday, and transplanted a 3 day old Afghani in it.  So here's another Ho Ho Ho Green Giant addition to this journal.

*Soil* - Fox Farms Ocean Forest.
*Lighting* - (4) 70 watt HPS, (1) 70 watt MH.  I added it yesterday to increase my lumens and throw a blue spectrum in the mix.
*Schedule* - 12/12 from seed
*Total lumens per square ft* - 6,240.  It is bright in there!
*Grow area* - Growbox 5 square ft x 22 inches high.

So here goes everyone!  Jolly Green Giant day to all of ya! 

PB


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 5, 2007)

heres a pic of them germing.


----------



## eyeslikedonuts (Nov 6, 2007)

*'Sup guys :ciao: I love the can idea. good luck guys :banana:. peace, e :bong2:*


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 7, 2007)

so i had 4 cali orange germing2  cracked open but the one with the nice little tale will go in the can i will get it ready in a while,hey mutt what light shedule u start ono?


----------



## Mutt (Nov 7, 2007)

24/0 for now. May switch to 18/6 need the WW to branch out more for the screen I'm gonna put em under.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 8, 2007)

kool im on the same for now.thanks PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 8, 2007)

so i put the seed in foxfarm soil and put it in my vegg box lets hope shes a female.PS


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 8, 2007)

Green Giant at 6 days old........

PB


----------



## Mutt (Nov 8, 2007)

Looking good guys.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 8, 2007)

Haha if I wasn't moving soon I'd join in! nice one guys


----------



## Mutt (Nov 8, 2007)

I just bent mine over a lil...realized the other day, Last seed of this C99 cross I got. Got one other cross with a couple of seeds. So gonna try to get a cutting or two off it. Gonna tie it a lil and try to get a few more side branches. Hey worth a shot.


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 8, 2007)

Yes, if she's a good strain to ya gotta keep it going.  Looking good, Mutt.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 8, 2007)

looking real good,if u top her a few times it will give more branches to take cuttings from and faster plus a little lsting man it will be a bush!PS


----------



## Mutt (Nov 8, 2007)

Gonna LST this one only...topped the last 16 oz. cup grow..wanna see how LST works out


----------



## 84VW (Nov 9, 2007)

well one of my beans just cracked and popped a taproot so i'll plant her in some soil tomorrow...im a little late but im in


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 9, 2007)

so she popped out of the dirt sometime last night,so im affically got mine going. PS


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 12, 2007)

Thought I'd put up a pic this morning.  So far so good.

PB


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 12, 2007)

heres a pic of mine this morning. PS


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 12, 2007)

*Looking great guys. :aok: Sorry we couldn't join in on the fun but not enough room at the moment. Maybe next time around.  *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 12, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Looking great guys. :aok: Sorry we couldn't join in on the fun but not enough room at the moment. Maybe next time around.  *


i dont think theres ever enuff room it would of been nice if you could of joined,maybe next time thanks again mutt.hows yours doing?PS


----------



## Mutt (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh come on grunt....sure you could pull out the toy box cab for this one 
I will take a pic tomorrow or wed. I like to update every week so I can notice the new growth more 
Got my lower leaves yellowing a tad...MG soil, oh well It will work itself out. LOL


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 13, 2007)

ok guys i had a sprout im not shure if its gonna take because the pot i first had it in for it to germ in the soil turned into like a hard clay ,,this was before i got my new soil but hear it is im gonna try it. give me some green mojo so mister green giant will become a green giant lol


----------



## Mutt (Nov 16, 2007)

under an HPS now.
I just grabbed a pic today and just cropped out the rest.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 16, 2007)

so how long did u leave it on24/7 so i can do the same?thanks PS


----------



## Mutt (Nov 16, 2007)

still on 24/0 bro


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 25, 2007)

ok heres mine.got it under my 400 watt mh on 18/6!!!!heres a pic i just took.PS


----------



## DLtoker (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice PS! :aok:

Got any pretty pics for us Mutt?


----------



## Mutt (Nov 26, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Got any pretty pics for us Mutt?


 
Don't know about pretty, I haven't been doin my job in grow area this past week, so got some leaf curls, and probs that popped up on me.
Gonna be puttin together a veg cab, and switching to organics, bailing on chem. No more MG for this dog. I broke down and paying shipping for good soil.

Lookin great PS. (sorry for getting the initials mixed up)


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2007)

*Good luck on your Green Giant Mutt.  *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 26, 2007)

looks good it's probably barely getting rootbound thats why its yellowing,not much room in these cans.it should work it self out.PS how much longer before u flower Mutt?


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 26, 2007)

My Green Giant Afghani in this grow has been through Pot Belly hell.:evil: 

First, my exhaust thermostat was adjusted too high and the temperature was 95+ degrees during the "day". Ran like this for two weeks.

Second, 12/12 since seed has been a learning curve for me. Lack of nitrogen with flowering nutes only has made for a sickly plant. Have started 1-1-1 ratio of nutes to nurse back to health.

Third, have found FF OF soil retains more moisture than some of the others I've used, so the roots were drowning. An inspection of the rootball verified this. Dark, dead roots around, and at the bottom of the ball. Not the nice, white hairy, healthy roots indicating vigorous growth. 

Bad dad. Bad dad.:hitchair: 

Will do my best to get this plant to par.........

PB


----------



## Mutt (Nov 26, 2007)

Flowering this weekend.
Hey PS, mine is horribly rootbound. LOL
PB Did you punch anyholes in the bottom of your can? I got about 5 screwdriver sized holes in the bottom. It helps a ton.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 26, 2007)

> Hey PS, mine is horribly rootbound. LOL


I BET MINES PROBABLY GETTING REAL CLOSE.


> Flowering this weekend.


KOOL I WILL PRABALY DO THE SAME LET ME KNOW.

@POTBELLY EVRYTHING LOOKS GOOD U SHOULD GET IT BACK TO PAR.ps


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 26, 2007)

Green Giant...lol. You guys plants are looking wonderful.


----------



## akirahz (Nov 26, 2007)

wow thats an incredible micro grow ya gots goin! kudos on that


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey guys - my Green Giant is a male.  I still have other unclarified seedlings of the same batch, but I didn't want to cheat, so..............  Am I out, or can I swap another seedling into it?:confused2: 

Was hoping to see my little Green Giant grow.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 29, 2007)

im not the one running this but im sure if its a male then u aredone but i can be wrong.what do u think mutt?PS


----------



## sportcardiva (Nov 30, 2007)

lol i love the Green Giant can lol and the plant is looking good


----------



## Mutt (Nov 30, 2007)

Swap it out...no rules except keeping it in a green giant can.


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 30, 2007)

I was hoping you'd say that.  Alright guys it's officially approved - gonna swap a new plant in the can.

Ho Ho Ho! Green Giant. 

:woohoo:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 30, 2007)

goodluck with the next PB.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 30, 2007)

i hope mine female or i may do the same.PS


----------



## sportcardiva (Nov 30, 2007)

what kind of new plant are you going to put in there??


----------



## jjsunderground (Nov 30, 2007)

*the mans got style ladies and gentleman. peace!*


----------



## goddog (Nov 30, 2007)

punch a couple holes in the bottom/sides so it can breath, if they are just on the bottom, it might just seal itself....


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 30, 2007)

sportcardiva said:
			
		

> what kind of new plant are you going to put in there??


 
I'm going to put another Afghani seedling of the same age in there.  I don't know if it is a male or female yet.


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 30, 2007)

goddog said:
			
		

> punch a couple holes in the bottom/sides so it can breath, if they are just on the bottom, it might just seal itself....


 
Just so everybody knows...............I drilled 5 3/8" diam holes in the bottom of the can for drainage before I started. But I still notice with adequate drain holes, the soil still holds "too" much water. FF OF soil holds more water than other mixes I've used in the past. 

I like the idea of holes in the sides for aereation, and better drainage. You may have helped solve the problem.  I will do that when I transplant.


----------



## Mutt (Dec 1, 2007)

Been lazy about posting lately. Sorry. Here's an update.
Everything went under 12/12 the other day.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 1, 2007)

sound good looks better,i will do the same in a few days,i hope yours is a femlae mutt best of luck to ya.PS


----------



## Mutt (Dec 4, 2007)

no sign of sex, but stretchin under flower.
Adding grow big to the diet. 1/2 strength.


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey everyone - time for my update on the Green Giant.....

I am in a quandary on this grow.  My only two other Afghani seedlings sexed yesterday.  Got a male and a female each.  I transplanted the female into one of my tubs, and am sending it to veg under 24 hr MH to beefen up for a spell.  It has 2 sets of pistils at the very top bud peeking through.  I tossed the male, but still have the other male still in the Green Giant can.  I am keeping it to pollenate a bud of another Affy.  He is far away from the fems, by the way.

I don't want to give up my only other fem Afghani to a novelty grow, cause I'm growin for my smokin.  

Sooooooooooooo, here's a way to keep my GG grow going, if all approve........

I want to take a clone from my Afghani in heavy flower now, and stick it in the can.  There are a couple of likely candidates on the lower stem.  Will be under 24hr MH to veg with the other Afghani seeding.  Will try to get her to root in the can, and put her back in flower after she's got some roots and veg growth.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 4, 2007)

heres a pic of mine this morning looks good mutt she better be female,good luck with the clone PB,gotta run to work.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 6, 2007)

mines on 12/12 as of today.PS


----------



## Mutt (Dec 6, 2007)

It's a girl!!!


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 6, 2007)

cool plant man. looks  a little drowsy. but overall real good. what are you going to transplant into? hopefully something = as creative. peace!​


----------



## Mutt (Dec 6, 2007)

No transplant...this grow is to see how small we can go 
Next grow is gonna be even smaller container. :hubba: 
Even thought of growing in a conch shell one night kickin back watching the discovery channel


----------



## akirahz (Dec 6, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Been lazy about posting lately. Sorry. Here's an update.
> Everything went under 12/12 the other day.



You mean you actually vegged that sucker first! do you plan to flower it as well 100% in the can? this is interesting, god speed.


----------



## Mutt (Dec 6, 2007)

yep only 1.5oz can size smaller than my last grow 
If you think this is pushing the envelope...check out HGB's older posts grew one in a container smaller than a pack of smokes. seed to flower with veg period.
BONZAI!!!!!! 

On a side note...by the time its done every fan leaf will have fallen off...and it needs watered 2x a day right now.


----------



## HGB (Dec 6, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> check out HGB's older posts grew one in a container smaller than a pack of smokes. seed to flower with veg period.
> BONZAI!!!!!!



hehe, that was 1 tablespoon of soil on that grow 

look'n good guys  :48:


----------



## akirahz (Dec 6, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> hehe, that was 1 tablespoon of soil on that grow
> 
> look'n good guys  :48:



is it in a post on here?


----------



## HGB (Dec 6, 2007)

akirahz said:
			
		

> is it in a post on here?




CLICK

post 35 has a couple pics


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 7, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> No transplant...this grow is to see how small we can go
> Next grow is gonna be even smaller container. :hubba:
> Even thought of growing in a conch shell one night kickin back watching the discovery channel


lol my favorite channel.congrats on the female .im on12/12 also. PS


----------



## akirahz (Dec 7, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> CLICK
> 
> post 35 has a couple pics



Wow very impressive, i can't believe how big that cola is off that little grow medium! Superb!!


----------



## Mutt (Dec 8, 2007)

bored sat. morning...so took some pics


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 8, 2007)

i Dont Know Man...this Looks Like You Could Of Put A Big Plant In A Little Green Bean Can For Looks. Lol, Thats ******* Great!
Peace!​
 MAYBE NOT...I THINK YOUVE GIVEN ME A COMPLEX.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 13, 2007)

mines a male i will give a day or so to make sure then kill.i may put a fem clone in one now so i know for sshure.PS


----------



## Mutt (Dec 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the male PS.
Tossed a couple pics up...coming along.


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 13, 2007)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> mines a male i will give a day or so to make sure then kill.i may put a fem clone in one now so i know for sshure.PS


 
Aw man - PS, you and I are in the same boat. Still got my male in mine. Getting pollen now to get me some viable Affy seeds. 

I've decided to leave the only Affy I have in flower alone. She is too far into bud production to try and deal with revegging a heavily flowered clone cutting. Especially since I've got another fem Affy sapling in veg that will be ready to get cuttings off of soon. That will be the continuation of my GG Grow. So in about another week, I'll have a cutting in there, root it, and grow it out to flower. 

Hang in there guys - I'm not out yet. And PS - you get a clone in that GG and don't quit on us.


----------



## Mutt (Dec 13, 2007)

jjsunderground said:
			
		

> i Dont Know Man...this Looks Like You Could Of Put A Big Plant In A Little Green Bean Can For Looks. Lol, Thats ******* Great!
> 
> Peace!​
> 
> MAYBE NOT...I THINK YOUVE GIVEN ME A COMPLEX.


 
I'm planning on re-vegging this one...so when i transplant it i'll take a pic of the rootball after she finishes up for me


----------



## sportcardiva (Dec 13, 2007)

wow looking good


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 13, 2007)

thanks Mutt and PB its the luck of the draw i will be commiting a murder tonight lol.im gonna do another seed see what happens keep this going a little longer since he was doing so well. i will keep u updated.mutt yours looks good and sure strecthed out cant wait to see the frost bites.PS


----------



## Mutt (Dec 13, 2007)

yep popped a huge stretch...now its bud making time :hubba:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 14, 2007)

sure looks good and it being female makes it even more sexy.PS


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 14, 2007)

wait, maybe i missed it....but whats the point of not transplanting???
 or whats the deal with just using a 16oz cup???


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 14, 2007)

the idea is to grow a nice plant whatever the size big being better
only useing small pots.i would guess right mutt.PS


----------



## HGB (Dec 14, 2007)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> wait, maybe i missed it....but whats the point of not transplanting???
> or whats the deal with just using a 16oz cup???



Limited space and to better understand the needs of the plant and how it grows....  just like my 1 table spoon of soil grow...

anyone can toss a weed in a 5 gallon bucket and just watch with very little care needed by the grower but to master the plant one must push the rules a bit and live out side the box:hubba: 


*Mutt* with a bit of a root prune she will reveg just fine for you bro.... usually have done all my reveg's with 25% plant left after harvest and a bit of tweak'n of the NPK ratio  

look'n good in here guys

grow on


----------



## Mutt (Dec 14, 2007)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> wait, maybe i missed it....but whats the point of not transplanting???
> or whats the deal with just using a 16oz cup???


 
HGB hit the nail on the head.
my 5 gallon grows had to check on em every 3-4 days...grew itself when you set the bucket up right.
these bonzai grows have to check 2x a day and study the leaves and listen to the plant "talk"...I have learned more in one rootbound grow than 10 5 gallon grows.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 15, 2007)

so i put another 3 caliorange seeds in a paper towel yesterday and 1 is already cracking i will put it in the can when it opens a little more.PS


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 15, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> HGB hit the nail on the head.
> my 5 gallon grows had to check on em every 3-4 days...grew itself when you set the bucket up right.
> these bonzai grows have to check 2x a day and study the leaves and listen to the plant "talk"...I have learned more in one rootbound grow than 10 5 gallon grows.



 cool, thanks alot HGB and mutt.....makes pleanty of sense to me.

  i would like to try a Rootbound grow someday....so if you ever start over another "16oz cup grow" i would love to participate.


----------



## Mutt (Dec 16, 2007)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> so i put another 3 caliorange seeds in a paper towel yesterday and 1 is already cracking i will put it in the can when it opens a little more.PS


 
Some green mojo for yer babies.


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 16, 2007)

In a couple more days, I'll have a cutting big enough for a clone from an afghani in my GG can.

I can't wait!


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 16, 2007)

change of plans so some of u know on my last grow i had a hermie that i pulled earley,well the seeds from that were not that great do to pulling early,lastnight well watching cheech and chong i pulled out a few nugs from the other plants and got a nice seed beleive it or not i put it in a paper towel in a bowl and its already cracking open ive had good germ rate with my cali orange but this is unherd of till now for me,it should be ready for soil in a day  witch i will be useing a seed i created:woohoo: in the next green giant attempt.PS sorry for the long story!!!


----------



## Mutt (Dec 16, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> In a couple more days, I'll have a cutting big enough for a clone from an afghani in my GG can.
> 
> I can't wait!


 
Tell her to hurry her butt up


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey Mutt,your doing a very nice job.

Im not sure if you've said this or not,but are you keeping the soil moist for minimal root growth?.

WM


----------



## Mutt (Dec 16, 2007)

Wise Man said:
			
		

> Hey Mutt,your doing a very nice job.
> 
> Im not sure if you've said this or not,but are you keeping the soil moist for minimal root growth?.
> 
> WM


 
as moist as i can keep it. LOL I water right when lights on and once when lights off seems to be working.
I gotta bump up a lil growbig in with the bloom...got some faster yellowing.


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 16, 2007)

I usually wouldnt recommend watering when the plants are sleeping,but if it works-it works!


----------



## Mutt (Dec 16, 2007)

only way....every 12 hrs it needs it.
Other plants i don't.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 17, 2007)

so my seedling went in some soil this morning she had a nice little tail popppin out.will post pic when she rises outof the dirt.PS


----------



## HGB (Dec 18, 2007)

Wise Man said:
			
		

> I usually wouldnt recommend watering when the plants are sleeping



why is this?


----------



## Mutt (Dec 18, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> why is this?


 
I heard this b4..don't know why either, but I tend mine in the AM when lights on anyway...so i water in the AM


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 18, 2007)

My guess is so they can concertrate on obsorbing the water, Insted of the light:confused2:Just a guess
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Mutt (Dec 18, 2007)

just a lil bud shot of the green giant grow.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 18, 2007)

*Looking great Mutt. :aok: *


----------



## Mutt (Dec 22, 2007)

Well losing all the fan leave (like usual) on these lil cup grow.  
but she's a buddin dangit. Added a touch of growbig with the bloom to help...which might not do squat. but its fun and will get some bud at least.
Gotta nice clone off her tho...so gotta mom of this one  Shes a tough brute.  Took the lcone off the very bottom in veg. She rooted...so all is good.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 22, 2007)

*Holy crap Mutt she looks 9 feet tall with a 3 inch bud.   Who knows might have to jump in on the next small can or cup grow.  *


----------



## Mutt (Dec 22, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Holy crap Mutt she looks 9 feet tall with a 3 inch bud.  Who knows might have to jump in on the next small can or cup grow.  *


 
should see my other WW in a WIC cup...its pathetic. I refuse to take pics until she's done LOL. But she;s buddin...but forsee hermie coming. stress.  but was worth some fun.  if it makes it I'll be shocked.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 22, 2007)

*ROFLMAO Mutt :rofl: *


			
				Mutt said:
			
		

> should see my other WW in a WIC cup...its pathetic. I refuse to take pics until she's done LOL. But she;s buddin...but forsee hermie coming. stress.  but was worth some fun.  if it makes it I'll be shocked.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 22, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Well losing all the fan leave (like usual) on these lil cup grow.
> but she's a buddin dangit. Added a touch of growbig with the bloom to help...which might not do squat. but its fun and will get some bud at least.
> Gotta nice clone off her tho...so gotta mom of this one  Shes a tough brute.  Took the lcone off the very bottom in veg. She rooted...so all is good.


goodluck with the clone my freind its better to have a mother then seeds im slowly seeing how its done .now i will be puting my clones in my flowerbox as there ready and boy do the clones grow fast.update on my green giant grow my seedling rotted not rooted lol its dead i will ad a clone in my can tonight.PS


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 22, 2007)

what type of lights are you using? i think you should try a pringles can next!


​


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 22, 2007)

CLONES IN THE CAN I WILL TAKE PICS TONIGHT. ps


----------



## Mutt (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry Christmas PB and PS. Hope you guys have a great christmas. BE SAFE around them non-tokers that are in too much of a hurry on the road. 

Here's a couple of bud shots for ya. 

(puff puff pass :48: )


----------



## akirahz (Dec 24, 2007)

wow that looks incredible! i cant get a fix on just how big it is, hold up a lighter


----------



## Mutt (Dec 24, 2007)

akirahz said:
			
		

> wow that looks incredible! i cant get a fix on just how big it is, hold up a lighter


 
It's asleep right now....will post tomorrow 
Or just go past a couple of posts and you'll see a tape measure next to it.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 24, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas PB and PS. Hope you guys have a great christmas. BE SAFE around them non-tokers that are in too much of a hurry on the road.
> 
> Here's a couple of bud shots for ya.
> 
> (puff puff pass :48: )


Merry Christmas as well Mutt she sure looks beautiful you should  get a nice cola of that.i will post a pic in a while.stay safe and also watch for them speeders lol.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 24, 2007)

here she is.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 24, 2007)

i know she dont look well but u will get to see her burst.PS


----------



## Mutt (Dec 24, 2007)

grow baby grow


----------



## sportcardiva (Dec 24, 2007)

wow looks really nice. and very tall lol


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey everyone!  Update on my GG grow.  I took cuttings of a very healthy Affy, and have four of them in a vase of water.  I always have used rooting hormone into soil medium with 100% success, so this time, I'm skipping the hormone, and rooting into straight water.  That hormone does some scary, gnarly stuff to the root sites.  So just trying to eliminate something that doesn't happen in nature, I guess.  Probably my OCD kicking in.  I'll take one of the best two rooted clones, and put it in the Green Giant can.

Call me slowpoke here, but I'm gonna get me a nice little Affy in there with no LST.  Pics coming later tonight on cuttings.
Merry Christmas everyone.

PB


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 28, 2007)

Well, here is my update on the GG grow.

That male plant is still in my can  Yes, yes, I know..... :ignore: 

But I do have cuttings made, and I'm rooting them in straight water.  Never tried that with MJ, but don't think they'll have a problem with it.  They are very healthy.

One of the rooted cuttings will end up in the can, and get sent into flower ASAP.  You can see they are very happy. They were cut 5 days ago.  Already seeing little bumps where roots will be forming.......


----------



## Mutt (Jan 3, 2008)

update time.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 3, 2008)

haha wow she got tall
But a very nice bud up there waiting to be toked:aok:
Nice mutt
Dro:cool2:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 8, 2008)

update.
clone is doing fine except its a slow goer damn it but i will leave it alone see what happens,my first 4 clippings sky rocketed lol and then i got some slow goers lol so i mainly been killing the slow gowers since i got so many clippings.as soon as she looks like shes made a diffrence to me i will post a pic.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 8, 2008)

she looks alot better then my last pic thought.PS


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 9, 2008)

Finally got the rooted cutting in the can, and will veg her for a few weeks before she goes in the flowerbox.


----------



## akirahz (Jan 9, 2008)

So awesome : ) she looks healthy


----------



## Mutt (Jan 14, 2008)

Yo PB and PS....sorry I'm such a stoner....I took pics to post em...got stoned...then few days later oh crap!!!! so had to get rid of last pic. hehehehehehe
Gotta ways to go still....C99 is showin herself good in this cross....thankful I established a good mom  hehehehehe....gonna grow the hell outa this beautiful girl. 
Easy as hell to clone....I mean 1 week in dirt...rooted and in 2nd week of FLOWER!!!!!! :woohoo: I haven't even smoked it yet and this baby is climbing the ladder of my desire.  Tell you what...C99 is a killer strain so far...can't wait to give her a toke. The person who crossed this one was mad geniuos....Afghan with C99....come on.....mmmmmm can't wait...but I must be patient.

Its so far not a heavy yeilder, but still got 100% clear trichs...so figuring a 10 week strain. So keeping my fingers crossed she will fatten up. but hey yeild ain't everything. So need some good green mojo on this one...I need a good mom....been through a lot "not worthy"....but this one is fert freindly...light friendly, root freindly, and can take some stress.(she speaks to me very well  ) All that left is yeild and potency....so wish me luck. ...hard to tell yeild on a bonzai grow...but got an idea of whats good and what not by now.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 14, 2008)

*She looks real nice Mutt.   Yup we grew a few C99 crosses and the smoke was great. If i'm not mistaken i think it was Durban Poison x Cindy99. Was some great smoke. Anyway everything is looking great as always. :aok: *


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 14, 2008)

Looking good.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 14, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> * Durban Poison x Cindy99. Was some great smoke. *


:hubba: Now that sounds good....been watching a few crosses you got...lookin good bro.  you got a killer strain base going bro. :hubba:
(who knows TBG...40 yrs from now you n i sittin at the old folks home with corncob pipes and chillin...saying "remember that strain"  )


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 14, 2008)

This is the coolest grow I've seen here!!!!! Keep up the great work, maybe you could market a mini drip system with those cans and a large  pickle jar as your reservoir!


----------



## Mutt (Jan 14, 2008)

Last pic didn't do it justice.


----------



## laylow6988 (Jan 14, 2008)

I can't wait to find out what the dry weight is. You are all nuts, but you put it to good use.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 14, 2008)

laylow6988 said:
			
		

> I can't wait to find out what the dry weight is. You are all nuts, but you put it to good use.


 
Just a weed...just a weed. :farm:


----------



## HGB (Jan 14, 2008)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Just a weed...just a weed. :farm:




that it is....look forward to the chop:hubba: 

grow on


----------



## sportcardiva (Jan 14, 2008)

looking nice


----------



## akirahz (Jan 14, 2008)

Gorgeous!!! its amazing how tall they get too in such a small container : )


----------



## DLtoker (Jan 14, 2008)

Great buds!  Can't wait to see the close ups once they dry out a bit. :aok:


----------



## Mutt (Jan 15, 2008)

HGB said:
			
		

> that it is....look forward to the chop:hubba:
> 
> grow on


few weeks to go bruddah few weeks to go. :hubba:


----------



## Mutt (Jan 15, 2008)

couple of more pics i took...one fron the front side when lights were on and a pic of her clone and soon to be mom....bout another 3 weeks of veg and training starts 

Edit: notice how the buds lean away from the light and the leaves lean towards it or am i stoned? ...wait gonna repost this for a comparison.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 15, 2008)

are the buds leaning inthe opposite direction from the leafs (leafs are poitning at the HID hung vert ) or is it just me?


----------



## laylow6988 (Jan 15, 2008)

Looks like a few leaves don't know what they should do lol. The only way to find out is to make hash outta all those leaves you have lol. Smoke it, and maybe you will find out why they are confused.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 15, 2008)

everthing looks great mutt she's beautiful.ive been so busy in all but i got some pics of mine i will flower in a week or so.u should get a nice bit of smoke. PS


----------



## Mutt (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks Great PS. :aok:


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 16, 2008)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> i will flower in a week or so.


 
Hey Purple - let me know when you put her in flower.  I'll switch mine the same time.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 16, 2008)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Hey Purple - let me know when you put her in flower. I'll switch mine the same time.


kool will do wont be long.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 18, 2008)

Went to water her and SNAP. Broke at the base. I thought about staking her lettin it heal and finish up, but looked over her with the mic for a while and some amber trichs...like 15%+ mainly cloudy with some clear ones I like more amber...but not worth it IMO. I had my fun and got a mum outa the deal. :hubba: Besides just put two more plants in flower...NBxWW So time to move on anyway. 
So here we go...this finishes my green giant grow. 
Strain: Afghan Dream x Cinderella99
Ferts: FF Big Bloom with a touch of Grow Big early in flower
Lighting flos=veg HPS=flower
Wet Weight: 14.7grams
Will post final wieght after dry with a pic of two. :hubba: 
Was a pleasure PS and PB...gonna keep a close watch on your guys....thanks for hangin out with me on this one. Good green giant mojo to your guys plants.   HOHO Green Giant.


----------



## annscrib (Jan 18, 2008)

awwww soooo sad


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey everyone - time for the update on my Green Giant in a can.

Clone is set and ready to flower anytime.

Good chopping on yours Mutt.  Enjoyed your input.  Looks like its up to Purple Skunk and me to get it in gear and make some flowers.

PB


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 19, 2008)

hey mutt sorry to hear that i know u could of saved it ive had a few snap and i bandage them up,it would of made it but good chioce,of to new and better things,let me know whwn u do something like this again im in.
hey PB im gona goahead andput my to flower today yours looks almost exactly like mine will see how they end up good luck.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 19, 2008)

Mutt said:
			
		

> :hubba: Now that sounds good....been watching a few crosses you got...lookin good bro.  you got a killer strain base going bro. :hubba:
> (who knows TBG...40 yrs from now you n i sittin at the old folks home with corncob pipes and chillin...saying "remember that strain"  )


i wish i had a safe place to order and have sent to i would be crossing all different types of weed or id try lol.PS


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 19, 2008)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> hey PB im gona goahead andput my to flower today yours looks almost exactly like mine will see how they end up good luck.


 
That sounds like what I wanted to hear.:hubba: Good luck and let the budding begin! 

Today is day 1 for flower on the GG GJ........ 

PB


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 19, 2008)

well we know there females and we know there clones lets seee if that makes a diifrence.PS


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 19, 2008)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Went to water her and SNAP. Broke at the base. I thought about staking her lettin it heal and finish up, but looked over her with the mic for a while and some amber trichs...like 15%+ mainly cloudy with some clear ones I like more amber...but not worth it IMO. I had my fun and got a mum outa the deal. :hubba: Besides just put two more plants in flower...NBxWW So time to move on anyway.
> So here we go...this finishes my green giant grow.
> Strain: Afghan Dream x Cinderella99
> Ferts: FF Big Bloom with a touch of Grow Big early in flower
> ...


 
:cry:  Mutt, I shed a tear for you on this tragic day. It looks like the ole girl was good to you though, right to the end... smoke her and think of the happy days she was hanging out with you in the JGG can... I think I speak for all here when I say we feel your loss...


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey Mutt that's a bummer bro but she had a good run, Enjoy the stash she left you Afghan Dream x Cinderella99 sounds like a very good strain.
Hey PB you got a nice looking lady there, Hope she explodes with bud
PS good luck to you too man, Hope you can take some pics soon too!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## sportcardiva (Jan 19, 2008)

wow looks really nice i like the lighter to lol


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 20, 2008)

Dr.Dro said:
			
		

> Hey Mutt that's a bummer bro but she had a good run, Enjoy the stash she left you Afghan Dream x Cinderella99 sounds like a very good strain.
> Hey PB you got a nice looking lady there, Hope she explodes with bud
> PS good luck to you too man, Hope you can take some pics soon too!
> Dro:cool2:


 Here you GO DRo THanks.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Feb 9, 2008)

so all is well doing ok will post pics in a few days.ps how did yours smoke mutt?


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 9, 2008)

She cleaned up pretty nice looking, and I think you made a solid decision there, can't wait to hear a smoke report.:bong1:
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Pot Belly (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey Purple Skunk, Mutt, and all MP'ers!  Here's an update on my Green Giant.  She's doing well at 3 weeks into flower.  She's stuck in the corner of the flowerbox and just kinda hanging out there.   Letting her do her own thing with no training.  I can't stand it if I can't bend or tweak on these gals. 

Growing and flowering in a small can is a challenge.  I have to water her every 24 hrs, and let her sit in the runoff in a plastic tray.  She'd dry out her roots and wither away if I miss her daily waterings.

She's getting identical treatment to my LST - Low Grow.  2 doses FF BB and TB, then 1 dose equal npk to keep N from leaching out altogether.  Schedule of nutes is every other watering for FF and equal npk.  Seems to be working as she is nice and green and healthy.

You can tell the heat at the top of the box is pretty warm by the curling of the leaf tips near the top of the cola.

Here's her piccy's.  Long overdue BTW...........:ignore:


----------



## Thorn (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow!! she is a real nice deep green PB, thanx for those pics. Is she an afghani as well?


----------



## Pot Belly (Feb 9, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Is she an afghani as well?


 Yes she is.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Feb 9, 2008)

ya she looks great mines is a little on the yellow side but should be fine.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 9, 2008)

Look great PS and PB. :aok:


----------



## Pot Belly (Feb 16, 2008)

Here is the Green Giant grow at 4 weeks.  She's doing OK, but very obvious that her lack of roots are slowing her ability to grow buds.  Hers are not as fat at the same time in flower when compared to her sister, who is a week ahead of her.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Feb 16, 2008)

boy shes beatiful makes mine look like a stress case.keep it grren.


----------



## Pot Belly (Feb 23, 2008)

Green Giant Grow at 5 weeks into flower.  Drinking plenty of water and taking the nutes, our Green Giant is getting there and holding her own.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 24, 2008)

thats once sweet looking plant PB. think i might grow some afghan soon in very small containers just to see what I get.


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 3, 2008)

Here's an updated pic of the Green Giant Afghani. I took a budshot then my camera battery went kapootz. Will get a full shot of the plant soon. 

She's at 6 weeks in flower and doing really great for being crammed in a can!


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 3, 2008)

wow she is looking really nice


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Mar 4, 2008)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Here's an updated pic of the Green Giant Afghani. I took a budshot then my camera battery went kapootz. Will get a full shot of the plant soon.
> 
> She's at 6 weeks in flower and doing really great for being crammed in a can!


damn she looks great heres a pic of mine im suprised mines alive.i will do another for fun.keep it growing.


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 4, 2008)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> damn she looks great heres a pic of mine im suprised mines alive.i will do another for fun.keep it growing.


 
That's great PS.  She looks like she's been through the devil, but holding her own.   I'll post a pic tonite of my whole plant in her can.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Mar 4, 2008)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> That's great PS. She looks like she's been through the devil, but holding her own.  I'll post a pic tonite of my whole plant in her can.


ya i had a month or so were i just got so busy and had no fresh soil but now im back at it,just waiting on clones.still got over 12 flowering not to healthy do to soil issue.but oncei get my stoneybud clones going it will be nice.Ps


----------



## thestandard (Mar 4, 2008)

awesome guys.. im getting in on the next goofy grow like this. totally have room for a Green Giant can lol


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 4, 2008)

thestandard said:
			
		

> awesome guys.. im getting in on the next goofy grow like this. totally have room for a Green Giant can lol


 
There's always in the growbox for a Green Giant can grow.  Mine is stuck right in the rear corner of the box where space is usually wasted.


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 4, 2008)

Here is the whole plant pic that I promised.

PB


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Mar 4, 2008)

very nice.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Mar 4, 2008)

so i yanked mine ill let u know when i do another.it was fun!PS


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 5, 2008)

*Great job guys. Tell ya mang it's fun growing in those small containers. Maybe we can do one of those 16 oz. plastic cup grows again here in the near future. :hubba: *


----------



## Mutt (Mar 5, 2008)

nice grow PB sorry to hear you had to pull yours PS. PB thats gonna yeild nice for its size. 
I got another in the works now. just cracked the seed will post when it gets a set of leaves.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 5, 2008)

Hmm, will give this a shot myself. Just have to pick up a tin of green giant next time in town.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Mar 5, 2008)

This is a great thread guys.  I can't believe I hadn't spotted it before, some great growing!


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 5, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Great job guys. Tell ya mang it's fun growing in those small containers. Maybe we can do one of those 16 oz. plastic cup grows again here in the near future. :hubba: *


 
I'm game for another fun grow like this.  There's always room in the corner of your closet to stuff one of these babies. :aok:


----------



## Psychitsmike (Mar 5, 2008)

How was the smoke?


----------



## Mutt (Mar 5, 2008)

Bagseed in sum dirt. #2 grow for the can...recycle


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Mar 5, 2008)

thanks mutt she was dew after all the stress lol as soon as i get a stoneybud clone i will add it to.looks great mutt.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Mar 6, 2008)

im in i had a bunch of cali orange babies so here i go.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 6, 2008)

looking good everyone, nice to see u got some more on the go PS.

I wanna get doing some tiny grow pots like these.. it'll be fun


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks thorn its a great challenge.PS


----------



## sillysara (Mar 6, 2008)

looking gr8t ..i amazed at the talents  for sho.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 7, 2008)

Sorry CVG Gotta be in a green giant can. why not start a 2oz. shot grow thread? Hell I gotta shot glass...might join in with ya.
Sorry man HAS to be in a green giant can.


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey Mutt and PurpleSkunk - I like this recycled Green Giant Grow thread.  Let's keep it up.   I got some bagseed I want to throw under 12/12 in my Green Giant can when it become available.

Here is the weekly update on mine.  She's at 7 weeks in flower and going strong.  I'm going to let her get 100% amber so it may be 3 more weeks or so before the chop.

Keep it growing.  PB


----------



## Thorn (Mar 8, 2008)

100% amber??? Man thats gonna be some couch lock green!!!


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Mar 9, 2008)

thats a definite monster.PS


----------



## Mutt (Mar 10, 2008)

Dang PB...brought out the "Ho" in "HOHOHO green giant" :hubba: 
Nice grow dude....i'm humbled.


----------



## constantine (Mar 10, 2008)

Bonsai! reminds me of jack and the magic bean stalk. you know if you were to grow a marijuana plant under full lighting in a very tall bulding you could probably reach tree proprtions.​


----------



## sillysara (Mar 10, 2008)

this is the coolest grow ive ever seen


----------



## Thorn (Mar 10, 2008)

:goodposting: agreed! How tall is that one of yours now PB?


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 10, 2008)

kinda hushes the whole "rootbound" therory,, 

here ppl have been think there gonna get bound in a 3gal container and here comes pot belly with a 1'+ MJ plant in a can i couldnt even put my hand in...

good show!


----------



## AlienBait (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow, this thread is still going!  

Is it too late to join in?  Are there any restrictions (beside the requirement for a Green Giant can)?  In other words, can I go hydro? :hubba:


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 10, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> How tall is that one of yours now PB?


 
It is 15 - 16 inches tall.


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 10, 2008)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Dang PB...brought out the "Ho" in "HOHOHO green giant" :hubba:
> Nice grow dude....i'm humbled.


 
Ho ho ho - three more weeks to grow.......   Thanks Mutt.  Just gonna see how much this Green "Giant" will go.  She's stopped growing up, now she's growing phat!  I'm debating if I am going to put a bagseed in here or a Stoney Bud clone when this one 'graduates'.  I'm leaning towards the clone.


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 10, 2008)

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> kinda hushes the whole "rootbound" therory,,
> 
> here ppl have been think there gonna get bound in a 3gal container and here comes pot belly with a 1'+ MJ plant in a can i couldnt even put my hand in...
> 
> good show!


 
Thanks Greg - It has been a challenge keeping her hydrated.  She is thirsty, thirsty, thirsty.  I keep the can in a dish and fill it every morning with water.  The water sits in the pan all day, but by the next morning it's totally gone and almost bone dry.  If I miss a watering, she's about dead the next morning.  Talk about drug abuse!   

I'm curious about what the roots look like on this baby.   Probably one big stump in there!


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 10, 2008)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> Wow, this thread is still going!
> 
> Is it too late to join in? Are there any restrictions (beside the requirement for a Green Giant can)? In other words, can I go hydro? :hubba:


 
Hey AB - I'm going to put another grow in my old GG can and keep it going.  So I'll be joining again soon.

I think the idea on this grow (other than the GG can) is to contain all the roots in the can.  Hydro would be interesting if you could do your trick with it and keep them in there.  My .02 cents.  I would love to see a go at hydro on this.

Mutt's the boss on this one since he started it, though.   He'll pipe in soon enough.........


----------



## sillysara (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah potbelly i cant wait to see the massive rootball come out of that can..i'd say its almost like tiimber in side that it!!!


----------



## Mutt (Mar 10, 2008)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> Wow, this thread is still going!
> 
> Is it too late to join in? Are there any restrictions (beside the requirement for a Green Giant can)? In other words, can I go hydro? :hubba:


Yo AB...if everyone esle don't have a prob with it...go for it.


----------



## AlienBait (Mar 11, 2008)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Hey AB - I'm going to put another grow in my old GG can and keep it going. So I'll be joining again soon.
> 
> I think the idea on this grow (other than the GG can) is to contain all the roots in the can. Hydro would be interesting if you could do your trick with it and keep them in there. My .02 cents. I would love to see a go at hydro on this.
> 
> Mutt's the boss on this one since he started it, though. He'll pipe in soon enough.........


 
I was able to keep the roots in the container for the "Shotglass Grow," so I figure I should be able to do the same for the can.  I will probably just do another Wick system.  Just got to figure out what to use for a reservoir.  Maybe another can?




			
				Mutt said:
			
		

> Yo AB...if everyone esle don't have a prob with it...go for it.


 
Right on, man!  Looks like we'll be having some green beans with dinner tommorow night.  I'll have my system up in a couple of days.

What do you think....Cold Cathodes, LEDs, CFLs, or HPS?  I'm thinking HPS to maximize the yield.  I'll play around with those other lights some other time.


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey everyone - update on the Green Giant in a can.............

Mine is at 9 weeks in flower.  Going for another week or so before the chopperoo.  I've got a bagseed sprout begging to go in the can when it becomes empty.

Looking pretty phat for a plant grown out of a small container.  Have phun!

PB


----------



## smokybear (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks fantastic for a lady grown in a can. Lol! The crown bud looks bigger than the container that it's in. Great job my friend. Keep up the good work. Keep us posted and good luck with her. Take care and be safe. Cant wait for a harvest weight on that beauty.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Mar 23, 2008)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Hey everyone - update on the Green Giant in a can.............
> 
> Mine is at 9 weeks in flower. Going for another week or so before the chopperoo. I've got a bagseed sprout begging to go in the can when it becomes empty.
> 
> ...


dam looks like u might get about 14 grams ofthat monster....iwill post pics of mine soon they got a new home ive been so busy seting it all up...ps


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Mar 23, 2008)

lol, looks like a bit much for a plant grown out of a can..


----------



## AlienBait (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow Pot Belly, that looks fantastic!  I'm hoping to do at least half that.

So, here is my start.  This is a White Widow growing in a mixture of 50/50 perlite/vermiculite.  There are a couple of holes in the can for drainage.

Woo Hoo!  It's fun to be growing again...LOL. 

I am going to veg under my LEDs and flower under the 400W HPS.  I have the set up isolated so if these blow up again, my house wont burn down.


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 27, 2008)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> I have the set up isolated so if these (LED's) blow up again, my house wont burn down.


 
My seedling is about the same size as yours AB, and I'm almost ready to 'vacate' the can.:hubba: 

I read that a lot of LED manufacturers "overdrive" the LED circuits to make them as bright as they can, and it causes the failure you experienced.  And yes potentially a fire.

I had a cfl flame out in one of my lamp sockets in my house (not for growing), and it scared the bejesus out of me.  It makes me leary to use cfls for unsupervised growing use.  HID only for me for growing. 

Good luck on your plant in a can.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Mar 27, 2008)

looks good AB i hope all goes well from now on.PS


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 27, 2008)

LOL i just see this GJ man are you all doing the whole grow in a can? Hey PB how tall did the one you had get ? What size are the cans?, just standard size 12oz cans??


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 27, 2008)

I think i am going to join in guys... Give me till tomorrow. I will be ready....Unless its too late????


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 27, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> I think i am going to join in guys... Give me till tomorrow. I will be ready....Unless its too late????


 
I don't think Mutt knew exactly what he was starting here.   This thread should never be done.  The neverending Green Giant Grow Journal thread.   Pop in a bean, and let's see how yours does.

This thread should end up in 10,000 post history.  I do like the idea of only using the Green Giant can for the grow, cause that's what it is.


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 27, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> LOL i just see this GJ man are you all doing the whole grow in a can? Hey PB how tall did the one you had get ? What size are the cans?, just standard size 12oz cans??


 
Hey Dubbs - the whole grow is in the can.  My can is 10.5 oz.   Smaller than a beer can. 

The one I _still have_ is about 16 inches tall, and getting very fat and top heavy.  I'm finding that growing in a very small container limits the size of the main stem, because it's not growing in diameter compared to the same strain grown in a larger growing container.

She's getting chopped soon.  Just waiting for the trichs to get nice and amber. :hubba:  It'll be 10 weeks in flower this Saturday.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 27, 2008)

10 weeks wow... couch lock ehh?


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Apr 10, 2008)

so my green giant is lookin great,i hope everyone is doing good.PS


----------



## Mutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Lookin great guys.


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 10, 2008)

greeat green mojo  for every1 u think its too lat to join


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> Wow Pot Belly, that looks fantastic! I'm hoping to do at least half that.
> 
> So, here is my start. This is a White Widow growing in a mixture of 50/50 perlite/vermiculite. There are a couple of holes in the can for drainage.
> 
> ...


 
Good to see someone following his idea. Beautiful work there alien. Take care and be safe. I wish you the best of luck with the little one.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Apr 12, 2008)

heres mine of today.PS


----------



## AlienBait (Apr 13, 2008)

Well, since PurpleSkunk posted his today, I figure I should do the same.  Here is mine at 3 weeks...and yes, I'm using a tuna can as a reservoir.  Green Giant doesn't have a can that short....






It's very small for 3 weeks, even for being in a can. Not quite sure what's going on there. I might have to make passive mini hydro system a little more "active."


----------



## M1k3 FLO (Apr 15, 2008)

Looking pretty well regardless of its home.

What lights you be usin' , huh?


----------



## Mutt (Apr 15, 2008)

hehehe, thx Alienbait...gave me an idea on my next can grow  Gonna try a tuna can


----------



## smokybear (Apr 15, 2008)

Haha. I would love to see a tuna can grow! That would be great. Take care and be safe.


----------



## AlienBait (Apr 15, 2008)

M1k3 FLO said:
			
		

> Looking pretty well regardless of its home.
> 
> What lights you be usin' , huh?


 
Some red and blue LEDs.


----------



## AlienBait (Apr 15, 2008)

Mutt said:
			
		

> hehehe, thx Alienbait...gave me an idea on my next can grow  Gonna try a tuna can


 
I'm ready for it.  :hubba:   LOL!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 15, 2008)

Im in!


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Apr 18, 2008)

so i put mine to flower.4-18-08 im gonna get the tuna can ready seems like a big challenge.PS


----------



## POTDOC (Apr 20, 2008)

nice grow keep up the good work


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Apr 30, 2008)

so mine was a male i will start a tuna can with a clone.2 seeds 2 males dam.


----------



## Thorn (May 7, 2008)

ahh dude thats a bugger!

Hey Potbelly where u at??? How did your green giant turn out?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 13, 2008)

I know old thread  Just wanted to thank you Guys for shareing..and i love these fun grows..You do get to know and understaaand the plant better..KEEP M GREEN


----------

